
Plaxo's For Sale - terpua
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/01/02/plaxos-for-sale/
======
gscott
Everything is for sale at the right price.

~~~
terpua
Tell that to 37signals :)

~~~
gscott
Did you offer to buy them out and they turned you down? I hate when that
happens!

